# Horwort



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

It came in a mini "holed" pot....I just took it as is and buried this pot in the gravel...is this ok? Or did I have to do some separation?

Arent the roots supposed to grow out of this pot? Its been less than a week and this plant near grew a third of its size and still going!

Not sure if its hornwort, but it looks like it, kinda like coontail spray...I dunno.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

You want to take it out of the pot to help the roots form a good root structure. Since you left it in the pot for so long, the roots are probably pretty compacted in there. Be careful taking it out of the pot and separating the roots.


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

anyone else?


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

take it out of the post, the roots will grow all through the area in gravel and will be alot healthier for the plant


----------

